

Bush's Glib Waterboarding Admission Sparks Outrage - ghotli
http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2010/06/03/bushs-glib-waterboarding_n_599893.html

======
melling
Isn't this a bit political for Hacker News? We could be here all day.

~~~
anigbrowl
Agreed & flagged - although I do find it interesting, I feel that Metafilter
or a political forum is more appropriate for such material.

